# Racing Bike Thread



## 47jchiggins (May 9, 2019)

I know my memory isn’t what it once was but I seem to recall a thread about TOC racers and but I can’t find it, any help would be appreciated.
Thanks 
Todd


----------



## dfa242 (May 9, 2019)

This one?
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ok-who-collects-early-racing-bikes.54707/


----------



## 47jchiggins (May 9, 2019)

dfa242 said:


> This one?
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ok-who-collects-early-racing-bikes.54707/



No, it was more about the actual people who raced and I want to say it was a more recent thread. I thought the title was " TOC Racing bikes and those who raced them" or something along those lines.....


----------



## Blue Streak (May 9, 2019)

This one?
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/early-racing-attire.100170/


----------



## 47jchiggins (May 9, 2019)

Blue Streak said:


> This one?
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/early-racing-attire.100170/



Not it, I think it was started by @corbettclassics..........several page post that had photos of racers on their bikes with bios etc. @fordsnake and several others posted, I think  even I posted a photo of a Hendee & Nelson Mfg. Co. letter signed by George Hendee, I must be loosing it......


----------



## dfa242 (May 9, 2019)

47jchiggins said:


> ...I must be loosing it......




Welcome to my world.


----------



## mongeese (May 9, 2019)




----------



## kccomet (May 9, 2019)

your not lost, Billy Corbett started the thread, but took it down for some reason. so I guess it's lost in cyber space


----------



## 47jchiggins (May 9, 2019)

kccomet said:


> your not lost, Billy Corbett started the thread, but took it down for some reason. so I guess it's lost in cyber space



Thank you !!!  You just save me some serious $$$ as I just canceled the appointment with my thearapist ...........
That’s unfortunate, it was a great thread and had some good information, perhaps we should start a new one ?


----------



## corbettclassics (May 9, 2019)

There was no interest in it really and it was senseless to keep adding to It when nobody really appreciated the effort I was putting in to it.
I found that the Cabe members don’t really care much about “TOC Racers” - the bikes and the men who raced them!


----------



## dnc1 (May 10, 2019)

Some of us appreciated it Bill!


----------



## Rambler (May 10, 2019)

That's unfortunate it was removed. It was a great thread and excellent reference.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 11, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> There was no interest in it really and it was senseless to keep adding to It when nobody really appreciated the effort I was putting in to it.
> I found that the Cabe members don’t really care much about “TOC Racers” - the bikes and the men who raced them!




I’ll second that some (if not many) of us appreciate your diligence, apologies we don’t voice it more often.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlitos60 (May 12, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> There was no interest in it really and it was senseless to keep adding to It when nobody really appreciated the effort I was putting in to it.
> I found that the Cabe members don’t really care much about “TOC Racers” - the bikes and the men who raced them!




Not Just TOC Racers, But, Racers as a Whole!!!  Most, Turn the Handlebars Upside Down, and Call It a Racer!!!!
The Majority are Cruisers!!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 13, 2019)

Moving on...

You know some of us love the 1890’s racey gear Bill, to a fault! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 14, 2019)

PS Bill is in France right now living it up, he’s not worried.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bileyg (May 30, 2019)

Here are some pictures of my Husqvarna 1916 Swedish made "road racer". Numer 39. Still runs really well for its age.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 9, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Moving on...
> 
> You know some of us love the 1890’s racey gear Bill, to a fault!
> 
> ...




+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


EXCELLENT saddle!!!! I wonder how many people know ( or care! ) that this is the Model #13 RACING SADDLE  -  ( although it has been talked about a few times here )
One of the rarest and most beautiful saddles out there in my books!


----------

